# Look down...What Do Your Shoes Say About You?



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2014)

How to tell a good sole: You really can judge a person by their shoes....A quick experiment for you: Look down at your shoes right now.
What were you wearing, sandals? Shiny, well-polished shoes? High heels? Nice shoes but a little scuffed around the edges?

Well, whatever your choices, this experiment shows that you really can judge a person by their shoes ... and you do not need to see anything else to do so.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...eally-judge-person-shoes--need-look-else.html






[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2014)

No shoes on right now, lol.  But usually just sneaker/tennis shoes, or comfortable functional shoes.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 26, 2014)

Shoes? You mean the Keds with the super-glued seams because they're my favorite ratting-around-in shoes and I can't find another pair just like them? Those shoes?


----------



## MrJim (Jun 26, 2014)

"Shoes"?

What are these "shoes" things you speak of????


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2014)

You'll usually find my dirty New Balance sneakers on. It's about all I wear and they have to be Velcro closures.


----------



## Justme (Jun 27, 2014)

Around the house I always wear Crocs. When out I wear sandals in summer if the weather is dry, otherwise trainers or 'sensible' leather shoes with Velcro straps or slip ons. I don't wear shoes with  heels, the last time I wore any was for my wedding in 1969, and they weren't particularly high otherwise I would have broken my neck in them! I have weird feet and comfort is paramount where my footwear is concerned.


----------



## Michael. (Jun 27, 2014)

We have had a box of assorted brushes and tins of shoe polish for as long as I can remember.
My father was in the army and during my time I always kept my footwear clean and polished.

I have to admit I still do it as often as possible.
.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

View attachment 8080


I thought I would post a pic of the shoes I usually wear everywhere just for a laugh. I get the most comfy shoes I can & then I wear them until they fall off.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2014)

Very interesting...it appears some of you "polish off" your shoes in various ways! When I retired I swore I would never wear white tennis shoes again.  I switched to black.  I too have collection of polish and brushes, Michael, and still enjoy the smell of polish....and the choices: Shall it be neutral...or Oxblood? HAHA!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 27, 2014)

I wear crocs around the house and yard too, doesn't hurt to get them wet, and mostly sandals all summer when I go out, loafers in the winter.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> I wear crocs around the house and yard too, doesn't hurt to get them wet, and mostly sandals all summer when I go out, loafers in the winter.


Yeah,I do a little loafin' in the Winter too!


----------



## pteacher (Jun 27, 2014)

SHOES...I love them and can't go in a shoe store without buying a pair.  I mostly wear Yellow Box flip flops all summer except when I dress up and then I love heels!  Used to wear high heels when I was younger, but not anymore, but I still love the way they look on a young woman.  Now..I'm into Western boots too.


----------



## Ina (Jun 27, 2014)

Hubby wears crocs, they hurt my feet. I wear soft Isotoners with satiny stretch uppers. They have a soft as gloves leather sole.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2014)

I thought crocks were for working in the garden?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh my..I totally love to very good shoes..I am pedantic about making sure they look clean and well heeled before I will leave the house.

I have over 40 pairs of sandals shoes  and boots, but I still work full time so I do have to have quite a few changes for every outfit/ but I love shoes anyway, particularly boots....but at home I don't wear anything on my feet at all .


----------



## Justme (Jun 28, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> I wear crocs around the house and yard too, doesn't hurt to get them wet, and mostly sandals all summer when I go out, loafers in the winter.



Crocs are brilliant, I have several pairs and they wash so easily.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 16, 2021)

Yesterday, with the rain pouring down outside, I took the opportunity for a tidy-up and sort out. In the bottom of my wardrobe are four racks of skeletal shoe trees, they are perfect for keeping shoes in good shape. Here's a couple of those racks, removed from the wardrobe.


Having so many multi-coloured shoes requires a quite a paraphernalia of shoe creams, polishes and cleaning equipment. That was mostly what I was sorting out. How simple it would be to have a larger version of the kit that I take with me to festivals, dance weekends and other events.


Collecting dust at the back of the wardrobe is my shoe suitcase. It came up a treat after a dust and light polish.

These shoes are a copy from an original 1930's pair in the fashion section of The Victoria & Albert Museum.
Who remembers Saxone Shoe shops? That's where they were sold, back in the day.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 16, 2021)

This photo, taken in the late 1920's, had me searching for hours before I found someone in the UK who could make me a copy.

The leather is easy to clean but the white is a nightmare. It's a canvas like material, I put masking tape over it to clean the dark leather.


The masking tape is a trick that I learned with these shoes, they are known as saddle shoes.

How lucky I was in a search for these shoes. I have known the vendor for many years, he was selling them off at half price.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

They are beautiful shoes, I love brogues of any type, but those 2 tones are lovely... ...and yes I miss Saxone very much...it was my favourite shoe shop. better than their rival Dolcis...


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Having so many multi-coloured shoes requires a quite a paraphernalia of shoe creams, polishes and cleaning equipment.


Look down...What Do Your Shoes Say About You?​
HC, your post, those pics, sez you are one righteous dude


Me?

*'well worn' *comes to mind


----------



## horseless carriage (May 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Look down...What Do Your Shoes Say About You?​
> HC, your post, those pics, sez you are one righteous dude
> 
> View attachment 165249


Righteous, Gary. As in morally correct. I'll take that, thank you very much.


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Righteous, Gary. As in morally correct. I'll take that, thank you very much.


*Righteous* as in slang from yesteryear for *very cool*

I know its been a few months, but welcome to SF
You add some unique pizazz to this place


----------



## Lewkat (May 16, 2021)

Black and white spectator Bass loafers in spring and summer, and all other bass loafers during the rest of the year which I keep highly polished.  During the rest of the summer and beyond for more casual wear, I prefer Eastland boat shoes or Sperry canvas slip ons. I wear Bob's, Bear Paw, or Lam slippers.  All the above are super comfy.  Gave up regular tennis shoes or trainers awhile ago.


----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2021)

_An Uptown Dandy: Fred Astaire's Foster & Son Spectators_​


----------



## Fyrefox (May 16, 2021)

I'm wearing an ugly, well-worn pair of Born shoes, which says I appreciate comfort and leather-lined padded support.  The young wear their self-concept on their feet, and insist on brand-name _athletic shoes _costing well in excess of $100 a pair...


----------



## jujube (May 16, 2021)

I've been out in the yard, so it's a mangy old pair of sneakers that's on my feet.


----------



## Ronni (May 16, 2021)

I love shoes!!!  

I wore heels all the time back in the day. I still have a half dozen pair that I wear with cocktail dress, dress pants etc. That’s not including all my dance shoes, they all have a heel of some kind.

Thw rest of the time I have favorite brands that I pretty much live in...Taos and Dansco are my favorites because they have excellent arch support which align perfectly with my arch.  It isn’t high, but without appropriate arch support I struggle with Plantar Fasciitis. Even my everyday summer flip flops have a raised arch..Reef and Earth Origins and Keen, and Chaco sandals.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> *Righteous* as in slang from yesteryear for *very cool*
> 
> I know its been a few months, but welcome to SF
> You add some unique pizazz to this place



Pizzaz, that's what the lady on the checkout says whenever I shop for our groceries. And I thought that she was taking the pizzaz!
Gary, you're a charmer, (but I love it.)


----------



## terry123 (May 16, 2021)

I wear New Balance  shoes all the time due to my partially paralyzed left foot.  The shoes can be washed in the washer and air dried.  I buy 2 pair at a time so I have a clean pair all the time.  A bit expensive but necessary for medical reasons.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 16, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> _An Uptown Dandy: Fred Astaire's Foster & Son Spectators_​


_An Uptown Dandy: Fred Astaire's Foster & Son Spectators_​Mine are similar, keeping the brown leather clean without staining the white is something that takes a lot of time and patience.

__


----------



## Sassycakes (May 16, 2021)

*I really miss the days when I was a teen. My older brother was a manager in a shoe store and in those days the store was closed on Sunday. So my brother would take us there on a Sunday to let us shop. It was wonderful with just the 3 of us in the the store. We tried on dozens of shoes. When we saw what we liked my brother would put them aside and buy them the next day for me and my sister. Of course, my Dad would give him the money to pay for them.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2021)

I love shoes, and while I don't have an extensive collection to my name, I always get so excited when I go out shopping for a new pair of shoes.

When I was young and growing, prior to the start of school each fall, we'd get a new school wardrobe which consisted of new shoes (if we needed them), and as soon as I would get home I would put on the clean shoes fresh out of the box and wear them around the house. It was the only time shoes were allowed in the house.


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2021)

My retired life  ..  bare feet 99%  of time


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2021)

Mine say time to take my water pill or I won’t be able to fit in my sneakers..


----------



## Nathan (May 16, 2021)

Flip flops around the house, Under Armour sneaker for most other occasions.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 16, 2021)

Nathan, when I was in business with my brother we had an employee who made us laugh. In the UK, the term thong, refers to either  swimwear or underwear, it means that the crotch part of the garment is so small it could easily pass as a cheese cutter. In fact some say cheese cutter as a pseudonym for thong.
One of our employees went down under to his brother's wedding. He was greeted with the term thong, as in: "Lets get you into a pair of thongs." (because of the heat.) The alarmed fellow need not of worried, he discovered that in Aussie-speak, thong is a term for flip-flops.


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Nathan, when I was in business with my brother we had an employee who made us laugh. In the UK, the term thong, refers to either  swimwear or underwear, it means that the crotch part of the garment is so small it could easily pass as a cheese cutter. In fact some say cheese cutter as a pseudonym for thong.
> One of our employees went down under to his brother's wedding. He was greeted with the term thong, as in: "Lets get you into a pair of thongs." (because of the heat.) The alarmed fellow need not of worried, he discovered that in Aussie-speak, thong is a term for flip-flops.


They were called thongs here until not too many years ago.  The term fell out of favor when it started being applied to bottom-wear styles (underwear and bathing suits).   

I wear slippers, flip-flops, Merrill clog type slides, athletic shoes (various brands) or warm boots.  For dressy events I wear fancy heels, but always tuck flat ballerina-type flats in my purse for dancing! 

I've never been a shoe-aholic.


----------



## Gaer (May 16, 2021)

Ha!  I don't "dress to impress" I'm for casual and comfortable.
I can't understand  any man wearing  Italian leather shoes.  ( so 1920's mafia )
I'm used to men either wearing boots or sneakers!  Super casual!


----------



## horseless carriage (May 16, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I can't understand  any man wearing  Italian leather shoes.  ( so 1920's mafia )
> I'm used to men either wearing boots or sneakers!  Super casual!


Boots, Gaer, for you, boots:


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2021)

*Last Rites*

Well, they're done
Several clicks passed Shoe Goo
(I've used about three tubes per shoe over the years)

Nothing to Goo anymore...

That's where my toes live;


The uppers still have several miles of abuse left

and the tread still has some thickness (yet to feel the rocks on my socks)




But, sending 'em to heel heaven

G'bye, ol' soles


Sad now

Heh, I have two more pair, brand new, still in the box
Not the highest priced, not the lowest

I'm no shoe slut
Once I like a pair, I go back to the store and wipe out their stock
(size 14 EEE ain't all that common)
Thinkin' that's at least 10 more years 'til I shop

Heh, I'll be 82 and shopping for slippers

Speaking of.....

Converted an ol' pair of knock arounds to sandals;


Over all, I do spend major money on *good *shoes

Just not very often


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2021)

That I care about my feet.
Brand new Skechers.
Love them.


----------



## Gaer (May 16, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> *Last Rites*
> 
> Well, they're done
> Several clicks passed Shoe Goo
> ...


In the Spring, a man should smell like dirt!


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2021)

You need to get some new footwear.  Not many people go around with shoes held together with duct tape and caulk.


----------



## asp3 (May 16, 2021)

My shoes say I'm thrifty and frugal but not to the point of being totally cheap.  That I care enough to wear something that looks decent, but I don't really have any sort of fashion sense or desire to impress people with my shoes.

When I'm working in the yard my shoes show that I am totally cheap and very utilitarian to the point of just having enough on my feet to provide protection from the elements or whatever I'm working on and/or in.

When I dress up my shoes are still rather utilitarian and reasonable.  They show I care enough to have decent shoes but once again nothing that makes people take notice one way or another.

I have had one pair of interesting shoes my wife insisted I get when we were in Venice, Italy and I enjoyed wearing those from time to time but they eventually wore out and I threw them out.  They didn't even make it as yardwork shoes.


----------



## Judycat (May 16, 2021)

OMG. You mean people go around judging my character from looking at my shoes?  Living is getting to be too much. I wear a cheap pair of comfortable athletic shoes until they wear out. Then I buy another pair.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)

It's too HOT to wear anything but sandals and a few favorite Crocs; they make Crocs styles that are a lot sleeker.  Some are open toe as well.  I have a few pairs.


----------



## Llynn (May 16, 2021)

My shoes don't say a cotton pickin' thing. Come on, they're just shoes.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Flip flops around the house, Under Armour sneaker for most other occasions.
> 
> View attachment 165278
> 
> View attachment 165279


Very nice!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

jujube said:


> I've been out in the yard, so it's a mangy old pair of sneakers that's on my feet.


Lol.....I am barefooted so maybe it's says I'm rather casual these days


----------



## oldman (May 16, 2021)

Didn’t Forrest Gump say something about “you can tell a lot about a person from their shoes” or along those lines?


----------



## horseless carriage (May 16, 2021)

Gaer said:


> In the Spring, a man should smell like dirt!



*James Bond:*
Well, one of us smells like a tart's handkerchief.

*James Bond:*
I'm afraid it's me. Sorry, old boy.


Can't see Eau D'Manure anywhere.


----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2021)

oldman said:


> Didn’t Forrest Gump say something about “you can tell a lot about a person from their shoes” or along those lines?


----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2021)

Shoes for Life......


----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Giants fan1954 (May 16, 2021)

BlunderWoman said:


> View attachment 8080
> 
> 
> I thought I would post a pic of the shoes I usually wear everywhere just for a laugh. I get the most comfy shoes I can & then I wear them until they fall off.


Appreciating a sweet memory,Dad was Army also and every Sunday night,he shined and polished our "school shoes" until you could see yourself!


----------



## Giants fan1954 (May 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Nathan, when I was in business with my brother we had an employee who made us laugh. In the UK, the term thong, refers to either  swimwear or underwear, it means that the crotch part of the garment is so small it could easily pass as a cheese cutter. In fact some say cheese cutter as a pseudonym for thong.
> One of our employees went down under to his brother's wedding. He was greeted with the term thong, as in: "Lets get you into a pair of thongs." (because of the heat.) The alarmed fellow need not of worried, he discovered that in Aussie-speak, thong is a term for flip-flops.


They were called thongs when I was a kid,too


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2021)

Mine are saying I could use some new shoes.


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2021)

In summer, I'm usually barefoot or wear open-toed slippers at home. Outdoors, edium height, open sandals with proper instep for high arches. Nikes of different colours - I find them to be very comfortable and accommodate my bunion. Through winter, I alternate between different colour boots. 

As a kid, we didn't always have comfortable shoes, and wore hand-me-downs from siblings. When I started working, the first thing I bought was good shoes.


----------



## Chet (May 16, 2021)

Of the shoes I wear in the house, the right one is a talking shoe. The sole separated so I had to glue it back on. That happened because I wore them in the yard walking on very wet grass while mowing. They are so comfortable though, that I wear them as an every day shoe now in the house even though they look like hell.


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2021)

That I work hard.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 16, 2021)

How far are you from a shoe repair business? I'm guessing they are few and far between due to the number of nonleather shoes commonly worn today especially in the South.


----------



## Jules (May 16, 2021)

The test would have been wrong, I’m not an extrovert.  This week I wore hot pink Natural World sneakers because of the little pink & white jacket I was wearing.  I have a large selection of shoes to choose from, though I am trying to wean myself from this habit.  

We have a local shoe repair business.  There must be lots of people who really care about their shoes.  It’s a two or three week wait for a repair.  If someone with skill really wanted a job, they should apprentice.  You do have to be willing to have dirty hands and nails.


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> How far are you from a shoe repair business? I'm guessing they are few and far between due to the number of nonleather shoes commonly worn today especially in the South.





Jules said:


> The test would have been wrong, I’m not an extrovert.  This week I wore hot pink Natural World sneakers because of the little pink & white jacket I was wearing.  I have a large selection of shoes to choose from, though I am trying to wean myself from this habit.
> 
> We have a local shoe repair business.  There must be lots of people who really care about their shoes.  It’s a two or three week wait for a repair.  If someone with skill really wanted a job, they should apprentice.  You do have to be willing to have dirty hands and nails.


I've patronized a local shoe repair shop many times over the years.  It's been in business since I moved here 35 years ago and continues to thrive.  The son has mostly taken over. 

Just a couple of weeks ago I had a purse zipper repaired there - dropped it off on a Tuesday and picked it up the following Tuesday.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> The test would have been wrong, I’m not an extrovert.  This week I wore hot pink Natural World sneakers because of the little pink & white jacket I was wearing.  I have a large selection of shoes to choose from, though I am trying to wean myself from this habit.
> 
> We have a local shoe repair business.  There must be lots of people who really care about their shoes.  It’s a two or three week wait for a repair.  If someone with skill really wanted a job, they should apprentice.  You do have to be willing to have dirty hands and nails.


My grandfather was a Cobbler, with his own shop .. and it became my fathers' first trade...


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My grandfather was a Cobbler, with his own shop .. and it became my fathers' first trade...


If only I the chance to meet either of them. Do you remember these?

I have just ordered a sibling, they are being made by a Cobbler in Northampton.
When finished they will look like this: Just don't ask the price.


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

I like the shoes Warren Beatty wore in Bonnie & Clyde."


----------



## timoc (Jul 25, 2021)

Look down...What Do Your Shoes Say About You?​
*"Pooh!! What I've got inside me stinks." *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (Jul 25, 2021)

Llynn said:


> My shoes don't say a cotton pickin' thing. Come on, they're just shoes.


Nope, my shoes still aren't saying anything.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 26, 2021)

My shoes say I need to open the box of my new ones and start breaking them in.  But these are so comfy!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2021)

If Only Your Running Shoes Could Talk…​
Jonathan Aciego
Aug 13, 2020·4 min read


"Without a purpose, some of us would not even get out of bed. Motivation is sought out by all of us. I see it as a jolt of energy and when used properly, you can start your day. We can create a catchy motto or mantra and try to uphold ourselves to those standards, yet it only provides us a slit of life. What if we placed that motivational saying on our items"?  (Read more)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2021)

_If your shoes could sing!_

The Brogues in 1965.








*"The Brogues* were an American garage rock band formed in Merced, California, in 1964. Much of the group's brief recording career was marked by distorted-guitar melodies and R&B-influenced vocals.  They released two regionally successful singles in their brief existence, most notably the Annette Tucker and Nancie Mantz-penned "I Ain't No Miracle Worker", which is now considered a classic of the garage rock genre. The song has also appeared on several compilation albums, and has been covered by other music artists".


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2021)

I haven’t polished a shoe since I left the Army. 
New Balance walking shoes everyday.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

These are my favourite Boots...I have lots of boots, but I love brogues...


----------



## katlupe (Jul 26, 2021)

I used to enjoy shoes. Now I have 3 pairs of shoes, including my duck boots for wet weather that I have had for years. I buy new shoes and then can't wear them. I only wear slippers inside. When I go anywhere I wear sandals I got at Walmart three years ago. I have one pair of slip on shoes that I got brand new at a thrift store over ten years ago. I just have trouble finding shoes that are comfortable. I can't have a heel more than an inch and the inside of the shoe needs to be smooth. I kept getting some that have a hard ridge around the edge inside the shoe and could not wear it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 26, 2021)

There's an old saying:  "Clothes make the person" that possibly comes from the German "Kleider machen Leute."  When I was young, shoes were a big deal to some who thought they shaped  your very being.  I was once pestered into giving up my tennis shoes for a pair of charcoal grey and pink buck shoes to go to a dance.  Besides, who dances in tennis shoes, charcoal/pink was a hot trend for a few hours and a lovely girl strongly suggested I wear them.  In  the post-college world of business and suits, shined shoes were the norm, preferably wingtips.  I finally reached a position where casual and comfortable shoes were the norm and I haven't worn anything else since.  There is still a new, never-been-worn pair of Johnston & Murphy dress shoes in the closet.  I should get rid of them before someone, sometimes decides I should wear them at my funeral.  They're not me,  but then , no shoes are. Shoes are to protect your feet.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 26, 2021)

Looked at my shoes I wear most often outside and into the bin.  ordered a couple similar ones to get me through next few years.   I think my shoes now in life would say this fellow is definitely retired with the slip on loafer look.   Once when backpacking through asia i was in Thailand for a month or so.   A local traced my feet on cardboard and 3 days later i had two pair of handmade 'oxford' shoes made out of water buffalo leather.  had those for years but I think a dog eventually got rid of them !


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2021)

HRH Prince Charles and his old bespoke shoes


Prince Charles at Lobb

"It seems his HRH Prince Charles cherishes his shoes very much, earlier on this blog I wrote about HRH recycling a pair of bespoke(Lobb) oxford's, which has been in service for more than 40 years. Apparently HRH has a few pairs which are older than his sons and he does use them after all these years. From the below pictures one can see HRH wearing a black straight cap toe, then a burgundy punched cap toe. Followed by a very beautiful burgundy or oxblood  coloured full brogue".






"I anticipate that the full brogue is the same pair of shoe, so all in all we see HRH still recycling at least three pairs of bespoke shoes, which are well looked after and cherished by his HRH Prince Charles. Note the well polished & patina on all shoes, that glossy spit-shine".

_Message to all shoe-lovers, Shoe AristoCats is: "Look well after your shoes, and they will serve you for decades to come"._


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 26, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> HRH Prince Charles and his old bespoke shoes
> 
> 
> Prince Charles at Lobb
> ...


One might suspect the prince doesn't look after his shoes once they're made.  Probably his servants do.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 26, 2021)

My shoes are saying be comfortable, not cute. @horseless carriage  I *love* seeing your wardrobe including your shoe collection.  Is that you and your wife from your May 16th post? Handsome couple!


----------



## Jules (Jul 26, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 165277
> Mine say time to take my water pill or I won’t be able to fit in my sneakers..


@Pappy, sorry this is off topic.  Is the chair on the left a Stressless.  Today I was searching their site.  I’d like to try one, not sure that I wouldn’t be very stressed after looking at the prices.


----------



## timoc (Jul 27, 2021)

Haven't heard this for a while and it fits this thread, oh, and if you are Italian, then some of it will suit you too.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)

Shoe shoppers today face mighty slim pickins........


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Pappy, sorry this is off topic.  Is the chair on the left a Stressless.  Today I was searching their site.  I’d like to try one, not sure that I wouldn’t be very stressed after looking at the prices.


I guess you could call it that. We bought that chair 17-18 years ago and it was in the $200 range. I have no idea what they are now. It’s quite comfortable but we use our new lift chairs.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 19, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> _An Uptown Dandy: Fred Astaire's Foster & Son Spectators_​



Ever since I saw these shoes on this thread I have been guilty of the sin of covet. But not anymore.


The style is slightly different but I'm loving them.



OneEyedDiva said:


> My shoes are saying be comfortable, not cute. @horseless carriage  I *love* seeing your wardrobe including your shoe collection.  Is that you and your wife from your May 16th post? Handsome couple!


Apologies for missing your post, you must think me ignorant. The photo that you commented on is from a catalogue dated 1920. The shoes that the fellow is wearing caught my eye, I had a similar pair made, bespoke. 
Your charming compliment must surely be repaid and given that my wife makes most of our clothes, here's a photo of us just before the covid lockdown.


----------



## drifter (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm wearing the trendy Dude.


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2021)

Right now, the "shoe" on my left foot says I'm clumsy and break bones.  It's not very fashionable...


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Since I'm barefootin' it right now, they say "She's California Casual today!"


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 19, 2021)

What Do Your Shoes Say About You?​That my feet are still growing.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 19, 2021)

Birkenstocks, the shoe worlds answer to the birth control pill.  Least attractive "shoe" known to man.


----------



## Been There (Sep 19, 2021)

My shoes would tell the world that I am a military man all the way, even though retired, never been married and still in great health.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Look down...What Do Your Shoes Say About You?


Cheap?
Trying to stretch summer? 
Still missing toe parts?


----------



## Nathan (Sep 19, 2021)

> Look down...What Do Your Shoes Say About You?


Well a person's preference in fashion, for starters.   Or, the weather conditions...also, what type of task a person is engaging(work-boots, hiking boots,fitness sneakers,etc).
Comfort is #1 with me.  Understated appearance..._"simplicity is next to godliness"_


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)

I have a variety of Crocs and use them around the house and to go to the stores.  I feel like I'm walking on a cloud.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 19, 2021)

"Oxfords, not brogues"  (see the "Kingsman film").
There are still a couple of UK shoe makers,  but I like 'Ecco' shoes for comfy day-to-day  wearing.  For hill walking, something with a 'Vibram' sole.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> What Do Your Shoes Say About You?​That my feet are still growing.


new Missus feeding you a bit too much ?....


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> new Missus feeding you a bit too much ?....


That seems to be her goal.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I have a variety of Crocs and use them around the house and to go to the stores.  I feel like I'm walking on a cloud.


I hate crocs, don't find them comfortable in the least... whereas my daughter wears crocs at home all the time, indoors and in the garden. She wouldn't go out in them but she definitely finds them very comfortable for around the house, she won't wear anything else...


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I hate crocs, don't find them comfortable in the least... whereas my daughter wears crocs at home all the time, indoors and in the garden. She wouldn't go out in them but she definitely finds them very comfortable for around the house, she won't wear anything else...


I bought myself some leather ones that are quite comfortable. Probly faux leather, but still...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

Been There said:


> My shoes would tell the world that I am a military man all the way, even though retired, never been married and still in great health.


Having been married to a military man, I understand the shoes part... but how would your shoes tell that you've never been married or are in great health ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I bought myself some leather ones that are quite comfortable. Probly faux leather, but still...


don't think I've seen leather ones tbh...


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> don't think I've seen leather ones tbh...


I found them at Target. They're pretty cool looking, too. And they don't have those holes on top.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I found them at Target. They're pretty cool looking, too. And they don't have those holes on top.


sounds like something I should try out..unfortunately we don't have 'Target' in this country


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 19, 2021)

My shoes would say that I am very comfy in them.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> sounds like something I should try out..unfortunately we don't have 'Target' in this country


You'd love it!
You could shop for days......

ETA...in fact I'm going there tmrw to look for a new vacuum cleaner.
I've got about 4 diff Target stores surrounding me, so it's kinda fun choosing which one to go to.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> You'd love it!
> You could shop for days......
> 
> ETA...in fact I'm going there tmrw to look for a new vacuum cleaner.
> I've got about 4 diff Target stores surrounding me, so it's kinda fun choosing which one to go to.


you're so right I would LOVE it.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I hate crocs, don't find them comfortable in the least... whereas my daughter wears crocs at home all the time, indoors and in the garden. She wouldn't go out in them but she definitely finds them very comfortable for around the house, she won't wear anything else...


Well, that's too bad that you hate the Crocs.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, that's too bad that you hate the Crocs.


lol..not for me it isn't ....


----------



## feywon (Sep 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 184634


This reminds of when i first arrived in Hawaii in 1972.  I got 'Kelly Girl' passing out samples of a new menthol cigarette on Kalakaua Ave in Waikiki.  1st day i wore  a light white blouse that had opaque flower pattern against a see thru background, white bra underneath.  Ended up with the weirdest tan for awhile.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 19, 2021)

Well worn "red wing" work boots. All day... everyday.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Sep 19, 2021)

Wife suggested I get some slip-on type shoes because we were flying to Disney World 3 years ago.
I picked a pair of Skecher's loafer type to wear.
Walked all over WDW for 9 days and I was sold.  Best shoes I've worn for comfort since my 'Desert Boots' of the 60's.

Got a pair of Red Wing steel toed work boots I'll wear if the situation calls for extra protection. 
( As @squatting dog might confirm, there are work boots, then there's Red Wing. )

Drag them out mostly because of the price I paid for them; I got to get some use out of them after I retired.
Last week I put them on to change out the kitchen faucet and the wife walked by while I was under the sink and chuckled.

She just doesn't understand a worker man's need to dress for the job...


----------



## timoc (Sep 19, 2021)

Look down...What Do Your Shoes Say About You?​
When are you going to spruce me up with a good polishing you lazy old sod?


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, that's too bad that you hate the Crocs.


I like my crocs.  They're pink and I wear them in the yard a lot.

They add abt 2" to my height.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 19, 2021)

I wear Easy Spririt clogs. They are very comfortable. They are for warmer weather. In the winter, I wear my duck boots.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 19, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 184616
> Ever since I saw these shoes on this thread I have been guilty of the sin of covet. But not anymore.
> 
> View attachment 184617
> ...


Thank you for replying. I didn't think you ignorant at all. I'm having trouble keeping up with all the threads here anyway. I maintain that in the photo you just posted, you and your wife look exquisite!


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 20, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you for replying. I didn't think you ignorant at all. I'm having trouble keeping up with all the threads here anyway. I maintain that in the photo you just posted, you and your wife look exquisite!


Thank you for your lovely compliment. You are right, trying to keep up with every thread that you've commented on is not easy, but I do try to respond to anyone who has taken the time to communicate. 

Has anyone heard of Spats? Spats is an abbreviation of 'spatterdash', a sartorial concept born in 18th Century England as a protective accessory for military officers' boots against mud. By the early 20th Century, spats or gaiters were widely worn by both men and women and even integrated into shoes and boots.

They were very popular back in the 1920's, much loved by Mobsters.
Mine are a white pair that I only wear for re-enacting when we go to period events.
My Spectator shoes, sometimes known as Correspondants, often get confused with spats.
Reason being, when they are laced up the white leather does resemble an over-shoe spat.


----------



## Shero (Sep 20, 2021)

I wear Sperry’s boat shoes and on land Sketchers. I do not wear high heeled shoes anymore, but have some nice low heeled dress shoes.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 20, 2021)

Shero said:


> I wear Sperry’s boat shoes and on land Sketchers. I do not wear high heeled shoes anymore, but have some nice low heeled dress shoes.



These type of retro looking ladies shoes can be seen at many a vintage event. I have noticed, of late, that a good number of ladies wear a similar style heel on their modern shoes.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

I have more boots than shoes.. and probably almost  as many sketchers as boots... I own about 20 pairs of boots.. after having donated some just last week... most are Brown like my brogues I posted earlier in this thread , and these tan ones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 many are ankle boots, some are knee high...
  These are my Black boots, all ankle style...






This is me wearing knee highs in Autumn ...


----------



## Shero (Sep 20, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 184746
> These type of retro looking ladies shoes can be seen at many a vintage event. I have noticed, of late, that a good number of ladies wear a similar style heel on their modern shoes.


I never liked two tone shoes, I ike plain colours my Grandmama had some of those


----------



## oldpop (Sep 20, 2021)

Mine say rough character....


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 20, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Got a pair of Red Wing steel toed work boots I'll wear if the situation calls for extra protection.
> ( As @squatting dog might confirm, there are work boots, then there's Red Wing. )



Absolutely.     Tried lots of others over the years and none have held up like these.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 20, 2021)

My shoes (slippers) say my feet are cold.

And, it's time to buy a new pair.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2021)

In this heat, I could not be comfortable wearing leather shoes.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 20, 2021)

Indoors I wear moccasin slippers.  Going out it is loafers, I can just step into them, no bother with tying them.


----------



## Lorenzo Lago (Sep 20, 2021)

That I've gotten my money's worth and then some.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 20, 2021)

*At this moment I am barefoot....not sure what that says*


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 18, 2022)

These spectators will go nicely with my green striped blazer. Imelda Marcos, eat your heart out.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 18, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *At this moment I am barefoot....not sure what that says*


Same here.  I never wear shoes indoors.  Just a habit.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 18, 2022)

Keeping my feet warm in my Bear Claw slippers.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2022)

shoes,  what shoes?  ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)

I wear sketchers indoors, these are the ones I'm wearing right now


----------



## charry (Jan 18, 2022)

My boots I wear in the winter are Chelsea ankle boots and my summer shoes are moccasins ….
I wear Josef Siebel


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 18, 2022)

Lorenzo Lago said:


> That I've gotten my money's worth and then some.


Me too!

_"Better to wear worn shoes than to polish the boots of the shop owner." _- Elfriede Jelinek - The Piano Teacher (1988)


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

These inside and out (weather permitting). I have them in black, pink, canvas and would dearly love a red pair as well.

I really should order another black pair.  They are the only ones I where outdoors and I see from the picture they are going to need replacing.  I do love them.  ♥

And _these_, as soon as I can afford them.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> In this heat, I could not be comfortable wearing leather shoes.





JaniceM said:


> Same here.  I never wear shoes indoors.  Just a habit.


I used to do that also, or _not _do that; but now I simply change out of my ballet slippers at the door and put the ones I've just worn into the laundry basket.  (Okay, I throw them down the basement stairs, but I'm going to be going down there in a few minutes anyway.  I'll get them. lol


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I wear sketchers indoors, these are the ones I'm wearing right now


Cute!  (Hard to find, cute sneakers.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Same here.  I never wear shoes indoors.  Just a habit.


haha, I never wear them indoors either.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2022)

Due to the pandemic, over time I've gotten out of the habit of wearing shoes indoors.  Both of my DIL's parents were born and raised in Korea so that's the custom she was raised with, and DS quickly adopted the habit.  Apparently it keeps a house a lot cleaner.  

I can't attest to a reduction of outside dirt being tracked through the house, but can say that indoor bare feet or socks only definitely inspires me to sweep up errant kitchen crumbs more frequently.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 18, 2022)

That I have bad arches?


----------



## Jules (Jan 18, 2022)

charry said:


> My boots I wear in the winter are Chelsea ankle boots and my summer shoes are moccasins ….
> *I wear Josef Siebel*


If I can find them in my size, they’re one of my favourites.


RadishRose said:


> haha, I never wear them indoors either.


Our outdoor shoes come off as soon as we walk indoors and we put on good quality slip-on shoes that never go outdoors.  My favourite indoor pair were Josef Siebel, they had great arch support and lasted for years.  I even put on my slippers to walk into the ensuite in the middle of the night.  

It’s SOP for any workman who comes into a house to cover their boots with disposable booties.  This isn’t just us, it’s been like this for years.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 18, 2022)

Lay a little lovin on us
Lay a little lovin on us


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2022)

That I'm a very callus person.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> How to tell a good sole: You really can judge a person by their shoes....A quick experiment for you: Look down at your shoes right now.
> What were you wearing, sandals? Shiny, well-polished shoes? High heels? Nice shoes but a little scuffed around the edges?
> 
> Well, whatever your choices, this experiment shows that you really can judge a person by their shoes ... and you do not need to see anything else to do so.
> ...


@Meanderer, Do you mind if I steal this and drag it over to the SubReddit I'm on?  It's a fun topic and I think they might enjoy it.


Meanderer said:


> How to tell a good sole: You really can judge a person by their shoes....A quick experiment for you: Look down at your shoes right now.
> What were you wearing, sandals? Shiny, well-polished shoes? High heels? Nice shoes but a little scuffed around the edges?
> 
> Well, whatever your choices, this experiment shows that you really can judge a person by their shoes ... and you do not need to see anything else to do so.
> ...


This is a fun idea, comparing shoes, but I'm not sure I wanna know what my shoes say about me.  lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)

Medusa said:


> These inside and out (weather permitting). I have them in black, pink, canvas and would dearly love a red pair as well.
> View attachment 204264
> I really should order another black pair.  They are the only ones I where outdoors and I see from the picture they are going to need replacing.  I do love them.  ♥
> 
> ...


You're new here, but everyone will tell you I am the Imelda Marcos of this forum, and I have very similar boots to those you lust after...


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 18, 2022)

Nails need trimming


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

Lakeland living said:


> Lay a little lovin on us
> Lay a little lovin on us


That love-face emoji is mostly for your tagline.  That should be a rule of life for us all.  Seriously, I'm old and I've learned not to ask questions I don't want the answers to.  Most of the time.


----------



## Jace (Jan 18, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Same here.  I never wear shoes indoors.  Just a habit.


Me, too.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You're new here, but everyone will tell you I am the Imelda Marcos of this forum, and I have very similar boots to those you lust after...


oooo, I'm envious.  I covet.  But, you know, happy for you too.  I would love to see them if it's not a PITA, which I know it can be at times, so no pressure.   Maybe I'll show you a couple pictures of runners up numbers two and three I'd also like to have.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You're new here, but everyone will tell you I am* the Imelda Marcos of this forum*, and I have very similar boots to those you lust after...


I'm the opposite-  basic, and the fewer the better!!

At the moment, after being out doing errands, mine might say to me:  _HEY DID YOU FORGET CANVAS SNEAKERS *ARE NOT WATERPROOF*?!?  _


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'm the opposite-  basic, and the fewer the better!!
> 
> At the moment, after being out doing errands, mine might say to me:  _HEY DID YOU FORGET CANVAS SNEAKERS *ARE NOT WATERPROOF*?!? _


OMG, my ballet slippers say that to *me all the time*! LOL
I can't claim to be an Imelda of anything as I am a minimalist, but since I wear my ballet slippers constantly, only have three pair and one is (well two but one set of those are for house so it's not urgent) wearing out, I feel it's time for another pair.

The boots, ah the beautiful boots. Well, I need outdoor shoes for when my ballet slippers just can't take it. -- I once made the mistake of thinking I could get away with them during a light sprinkle when attending a doctor's appointment, which ended up being so embarrassing because they were soaked when my doc was checking my feet and ankles _*and *_complimenting my cute shoes.

EDIT: Grammar


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 18, 2022)

I have 4 pairs of shoes: an old beat up, glued together pair of oxfords for dirty work, some indoor outdoor slippers with velcro closures that I wear most of the time, a nice pair of moc toe oxfords for when I care about looking decent, and a pair of slip on boat shoes that I never wear.

When we got married, I bought a pair of patent leather shoes for $10.  I thought that was outrageous.  I was making $3 an hour at the time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)

Medusa said:


> oooo, I'm envious.  I covet.  But, you know, happy for you too.  I would love to see them if it's not a PITA, which I know it can be at times, so no pressure.   Maybe I'll show you a couple pictures of runners up numbers two and three I'd also like to have.


Well all my summer footwear aside from my trainers are in a box in the attic but come spring when I get them down again..I'll certainly post a pic, no problem..  . I thought I'd already posted a pic  of them on here already but it must have been on the forum before this before we changed to this new format  a while back


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well all my summer footwear aside from my trainers are in a box in the attic but come spring when I get them down again..I'll certainly post a pic, no problem..  . I thought I'd already posted a pic  of them on here already but it must have been on the forum before this before we changed to this new format  a while back


Well, as I say, no pressure; I hate pressure.  If you get around to and feel like it, we'll exchange ankle boot porn.  (Did that sound weird to anyone else?  LOL)

EDIT:  Type. Sheesh, all freaking day with the typos.


----------



## charry (Jan 19, 2022)

Jules said:


> If I can find them in my size, they’re one of my favourites.
> 
> Our outdoor shoes come off as soon as we walk indoors and we put on good quality slip-on shoes that never go outdoors.  My favourite indoor pair were Josef Siebel, they had great arch support and lasted for years.  I even put on my slippers to walk into the ensuite in the middle of the night.
> 
> It’s SOP for any workman who comes into a house to cover their boots with disposable booties.  This isn’t just us, it’s been like this for years.


Sadly Josef Siebel sizes dont come in halve sizes …I’m normally a 6.5. But the 6 is fine


----------



## Medusa (Jan 19, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> How to tell a good sole: You really can judge a person by their shoes....A quick experiment for you: Look down at your shoes right now.
> What were you wearing, sandals? Shiny, well-polished shoes? High heels? Nice shoes but a little scuffed around the edges?
> 
> Well, whatever your choices, this experiment shows that you really can judge a person by their shoes ... and you do not need to see anything else to do so.
> ...


Good Morning all.   
I am wondering if any of the senior members or VP's here can help me with whether it's okay to bring just the topic and my initial response to this clever thread over to another forum I am on?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2022)

What Your Favorite Shoes Say About Your Personality   


"Are you a go-getter, an attention-seeker, or a loyal friend? This fashion expert can tell, just by looking at your footwear."






SEE MORE


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 23, 2022)

OP:  look-down-what-do-your-shoes-say-about-you?

What shoes?  haha  - my bare feet tell me it's time to trim my toenails!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 23, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> What Your Favorite Shoes Say About Your Personality
> 
> 
> "Are you a go-getter, an attention-seeker, or a loyal friend? This fashion expert can tell, just by looking at your footwear."
> ...


Go-getter? Attention-seeker? Loyal-friend? More like a poseur, wouldn't you say?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

My trainers cupboard...


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 23, 2022)

My shoes say...."Comfort"


----------



## IKE (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm a big guy (6'5" & 255 lbs.), wear a size 15 shoe, I over pronate big time and I'm as flat footed as a duck.

I go barefoot pretty much all of the time but when I do go out some place or mow I wear sneakers that were designed for big ol' boys like me with flat feet and who over pronate......the Brooks Addiction 14.

They haven't made that exact model in a year or two but I've got a few pair put back for a rainy day.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 23, 2022)

Mine say I'm versatile


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2022)

IKE said:


> I'm a big guy (6'5" & 255 lbs.), wear a size 15 shoe, I* over pronate* big time and I'm as flat footed as a duck.
> 
> I go barefoot pretty much all of the time but when I do go out some place or mow I wear sneakers that were designed for big ol' boys like me with flat feet and who over pronate......the Brooks Addiction 14.
> 
> ...


I had to look this up, having never heard that term before.   For the similarly unaware:

*Overpronation *and supination (underpronation) are two types of foot landing tendencies. In contrast to neutral pronation, overpronation distributes too much weight to the inside of the landing foot. Supination distributes the weight excessively to the foot’s outer edge. Both increase the risk of injury.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm wearing grungy old sneaks. I think the dirt and grim are the only thing keeping them from falling apart. Last week the bottoms of my favorite sneaks fell off. Today, one has to have bright white sneaks to be chic. So. I have to get new sneaks, so I won't be gauche. Horrors!!!!!
The problem is by the time I get "with it", it's on TV as to what people did in the olden days.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2022)

Summertime, inside the house?  Bare feet, as per my usual.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2022)

_When_ I do wear shoes, my 'go to'   is Mules ... effortless 








my favorite walking shoe:


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 23, 2022)

I wear a lot of croc type sandals, they are so comfy and doesn't matter if they get wet with all the watering I do.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> my favorite walking shoe:


These look a lot like Merrell's, which are my favorite walking shoe!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 23, 2022)

I do have a pair of shoes in the closet that are plain black loafers with soles around 3 inches thick...  I guess they'd say "I'm not tall.. only pretending to be.."


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2022)

Many Years ago my older brother was a manager of a shoe store. Believe me when I tell you I have too many shoes to count.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2022)




----------

